# Replacing Headlights questions for Altima 05



## discharmingman (Dec 27, 2007)

First of all, what is HID in reference to headlights?

Also, I just helped install black altezza lights on my friends 05 altima and now she wants to get some headlights for it.

Will the 02-04 headlights fit? There is an ebay store that will sell both headlights along with the fog lights, but she doesn't have any fog lights right now. All she has is the opening for them. Can they still be installed and simply be connected or will a separate wiring harness be needed for the fog lights?

Is there a link anyone has at hand that shows pictures of how to install the headlights? I appreciate it. I joined this forum to see if I can get assistance.

thank you,


----------



## BandS13lover (Sep 27, 2007)

HID- High Intensity Discharge. no they wont fit 05 was changed to a different style.


----------



## discharmingman (Dec 27, 2007)

So they're brighter than the OEMs? IS that the same as LED? OR as bright?

Okay, so 05's are different than the 04's. Thanks.

Anyone know anything about the fog lights? Hers is a base model Altima without fog lights, but the openings are there...


----------



## BandS13lover (Sep 27, 2007)

they make a kit at the dealer, you get both light assys, bulb and a new oem switch on the headlight lever. theyre pretty cool........Just to clearify....Hid is a very expensive set up they require a lot of wiring and installing power converters for each bulb. best bet is to get piaa bulbs..... I love them. and no led is not as bright or near the same.


----------



## discharmingman (Dec 27, 2007)

BandS13lover said:


> they make a kit at the dealer, you get both light assys, bulb and a new oem switch on the headlight lever. theyre pretty cool........Just to clearify....Hid is a very expensive set up they require a lot of wiring and installing power converters for each bulb. best bet is to get piaa bulbs..... I love them. and no led is not as bright or near the same.


Thank you for the info....I was searching on this forum for write ups on headlight and fog light installation steps but there are like over 400 threads dealing with it.....it's like a needle in a haystack searching for the right thread....and I only added to the problem by starting this thread.....it never ends....but you helped me a bit, thanks for the clarification on the HID lights....


----------



## johnbarton (May 26, 2008)

Well my bro if you want some link helpthen you cango for it Nissan Headlight, Corner Light, Signal Lamp, Fog Light, Mirror, ...


----------

